# What division are the Bobcats going to be in?



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Central?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No Charlotte will be in the reformed Atlantic Division.

Charlotte 
Orlando
Washington
Atlanta
Miami 

If this is the division, McGrady should own this division till he retires.


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

If they were to be put in the west they would be crushed.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> No Charlotte will be in the reformed Atlantic Division.
> 
> Charlotte
> ...


If thats the division, Boston will be......


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

*Atlantic*

:upset: 
Don't you know New Orleans was in the Atlnatic Division.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

They will probably realign the conferences, something like 6 divisions with 5 teams. Charlotte will be East, NO will be West maybe teams like Memphis or Minnesota will swith conferences . . .

I guess it will end up something like that :whoknows: :

*Western Conference* 

*North West* 
Seattle 
Portland 
Utah 
Sacramento 
Minnesota 

*South West* 
LA Lakers 
LA Clippers  
Denver 
Phoenix 
Golden State

*South Central*
San Antonio
Dallas
Houston
New Orleans
Memphis 

*Eastern Conference*

*North East*
Cleveland 
Boston 
Philadelphia 
New York 
New Jersey

*South East*
Washington 
Charlotte 
Atlanta 
Orlando 
Miami 

*North Central*
Milwaukee
Chicago
Indiana
Toronto
Detroit 

Well that doesn't look bad, but it's pure speculation. So we'll see that in 2004-05


----------



## City Wide All-Star (May 24, 2003)

They'll be six new divisions each consisting of 5 teams (names of the divisons aren't availabale):

WEST DIVISION #1

Sacramento Kings
Los Angeles Lakers
Los Angeles Clippers
Golden State Warriors
Phoenix Suns



WEST DIVISON #2

Portland Blazers
Seattle Sonics
Utah Jazz
Denver Nuggets
Minnesota Timberwolves



WEST DIVISION #3

San Antonio Spurs
Dallas Mavericks
Houston Rockets
Memphis Grizzlies
New Orleans Hornets



EAST DIVISION #1

Chicago Bulls
Cleveland Cavaliers
Detroit Pistons
Milwaukee Bucks
Indiana Pacers


EAST DIVISION #2

New York Knicks
New Jersey Nets
Toronto Raptors
Boston Celtics
Philadelphia 76ers


EAST DIVISION #3

Washington Wizards
Charlotte Bobcats
Atlanta Hawks
Miami Heat
Orlando Magic


The top two teams from each division make the playoffs automatically, (six teams), then the next two teams with the best records from their conference make it as well (eight teams). Which equals 16 teams in the Playoffs just like it is today.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

This changes everything, I hate change.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>City Wide All-Star</b>!
> They'll be six new divisions each consisting of 5 teams (names of the divisons aren't availabale):
> 
> WEST DIVISION #1
> ...


The top two teams should not make it. It should be the division winners clinch a playoff spot, but the best records will determine what seeds you get, depending on if you play in a weak division or if your record is mediocre because you all the teams in this division are pretty bad. This way we keep most of the underserving teams out of the playoffs. If you have the top two some team will miss the playoffs with a better record than someone else because they were not the top two in their division one year and everyone would be pissed.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

^tru say


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I like the new way, its kinda like how baseball works.


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

look at the bobcats division, them, magic, hawks, wizards, heat
thats a pretty garbage division. one playoff team


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>City Wide All-Star</b>!
> They'll be six new divisions each consisting of 5 teams (names of the divisons aren't availabale):
> 
> WEST DIVISION #1
> ...


do you guys have any links that I can go to to read about this info???


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

No. It's all speculation at the moment. 

David Stern has HINTED that the league structure will be looked at next year.

6 divisions of 5 teams makes sense but we can only speculat at what that would look like. Expect negotiations and an announcement during this season. New Orleans are going West anyway.

For the record, the Bobcats will get crushed wherever they are. But as you say, in the midwest (although they would never be put there) they would have a chance of having the fewest wins EVER!!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>City Wide All-Star</b>!
> They'll be six new divisions each consisting of 5 teams (names of the divisons aren't availabale):
> 
> WEST DIVISION #1
> ...



Ok one questions, is this pure speculation or did you read this somewhere?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry I didn't read the whole post. Speculation, got it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The names would need some work, but this is what I'd do.

Atlantic
Boston
Cleveland
New Jersey
New York
Philadelphia

Central
Atlanta
Charlotte
Miami
Orlando
Washington

North 
Chicago
Detroit
Indiana
Milwaukee
Toronto

Midwest
Denver
Minnesota
Portland
Seattle
Utah

Pacific
Golden State
LA Clippers
LA Lakers
Phoenix
Sacramento

South
Dallas
Houston
Memphis
New Orleans
San Antonio


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

They should seriously consider switching up the teams in the conferances. THE WEST IS STACKED. Wolves, Spurs, Lakers, Dallas, and the Kings can kill any team in the East...A TEAM THAT FINISHES 5th or 6th IN THE WEST CAN WIN 1st PLACE IN THE EAST!!!


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*NBA realignment for 2004*

USAToday.com


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

With a division this weak, a half-decent Charlotte team may actually have a chance at the playoffs.

I would prefer what MLB and NFL does and have a national and american league/conference, and split up the west.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> The names would need some work, but this is what I'd do.
> 
> Atlantic
> ...


Switch Cleveland and Toronto and I believe that I nailed this one


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I think it's just division winner in the P as the top 3 seeds, then record.

The Southeast is garbage now, so besides Orlando (or maybe not  ), it'll be interesting to see who can step it up and get good quickest. Whoever proceeds to respectable the first can take the SE, then get beat in the playoffs.


----------

